# David Carradine ist tot - womöglich Selbstmord



## astrosfan (5 Juni 2009)

4. Juni 2009
*David Carradine ist tot - womöglich Selbstmord*

(hgm) “Kung Fu”-Star David Carradine ist tot: Der 72jährige wurde tot in einem Hotel in Bangkok aufgefunden. Aus thailändischen Polizeikreisen heißt es, der Schauspieler sei „an Hals und Körper gefesselt“ in einem Kleiderschrank in einem Hotelzimmer aufgefunden worden. Es gäbe keine Anzeichen eines Kampfes oder Überfalls. Die Vermutungen reichen von Selbstmord bis hin zu einem möglichen Unfall bei bizarren Sexspielen. Die thailändische Polizei ermittelt. David Carradine war wegen Dreharbeiten in Thailand. Er wurde in den siebziger Jahren durch die Serie „Kung Fu“ bekannt, außerdem spielte er in den Achtzigern in der Kultserie „Fackeln im Sturm“ und in jüngerer Zeit in Quentin Tarantinos „Kill Bill“ mit.

*UPDATE:* Bei dem Strick soll es sich um eine Kordel des Hotelzimmer-Vorhangs handeln. Als David nicht zum Abendessen erschien und nicht erreichbar war, wurde sein Filmteam stutzig. Gefunden wurde er schließlich von einem Zimmermädchen in der Suite 352 des Park Nai Lert Hotels. Er soll halbnackt gewesen sein. Sein Manager bestätigte den tragischen Tod des Schauspielers. “Er war voller Leben, wollte immer arbeiten… eine großartige Person.”

*UPDATE 2:* Die thailändischen Behörden haben bereits für Freitag eine Autopsie angekündigt. Ein Polizist, der dem Fall zugeteilt ist: „Ich kann bestätigen, dass wir seinen Körper gefunden haben. Nackt, hängend in einem Kleiderschrank.“

*UPDATE 3:* Ein Sprecher von David Carradine erklärte in einem Statement, dass der Tod des Schauspielers ein Unfall war: “Wir können 100% bestätigen, dass er niemals Selbstmord begangen hätte. Es war Tod durch einen Unfall. Jeder ist geschockt.” Alles scheint derzeit tatsächlich auf ein schiefgegangenes bizarres Sexspiel hinzudeuten. So sollen neben seinem Hals auch andere Stellen seines Körpers verschnürt gewesen sein. Genaues wurde dazu noch nicht öffentlich.






David Carradine ist tot - hier die womöglich letzten Fotos, aufgenommen erst vor wenigen Tagen in L.A.


_Quelle:
Viply_


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2009)

Schade egal wie er war ein sehr guter Schauspieler !!!


----------



## mah0ne (5 Juni 2009)

Möge er in Frieden ruhen.



> UPDATE 4: Die thailändische Polizei hat weitere Einzelheiten veröffentlicht. Ein Strick war um seinen Hals gewickelt und ein weiterer um seine Genitalien. Beide waren mit einem weiteren Strick verbunden. Es sei derzeit noch unklar, ob David Carradine durch Ersticken starb oder womöglich an Herzversagen durch einen Orgasmus, erklärten die Behörden. Die Autopsieergebnisse sollen in Kürze vorliegen. Für die Ermittler stehe jedoch bereits fest, dass es sich um ein tödliches Sexspiel gehandelt habe.
> 
> UPDATE 5: David Carradines Familie vermutet einen Mord hinter dem bizarren Tod des Hollywoodstars. Sein Manager Chuck Binder erklärte, dass David mit auf dem Rücken gefesselten Händen aufgefunden worden wäre. Es scheint also mindestens eine weitere Person involviert zu sein.


----------



## Alea (6 Juni 2009)

Also ich muß mal sagen, das es in meinen Augen gerade nicht so aussieht als sprühe er vor Lebensfreude. Er macht auf mich einen ziehmlich deprimierten Eindruck und schaut griesgrämig aus.


----------



## Tumor (6 Juni 2009)

Es gibt dinge die gehen mir einfach nicht in den Schädel rein.Im Kleiderschrank und dann noch als Sexspiel.Das ist einfach nur crasy was törnt das an wenn ein die luft weg bleibt.Aber alle sollten in Frieden ruhen können.Ausser Vergewaltiger,Kindsmissbraucher und Frauenschläger. Aber vielleicht hatte er auch wirklich probleme. R.I.P


----------



## astrosfan (8 Juni 2009)

6. Juni 2009*

David Carradine wieder in den USA*


(hgm) Die Bestürzung über den unerwarteten Tod von David Carradine ist groß. In Los Angeles haben zahlreiche Fans Kerzen und Rosen auf seinen Stern auf dem Hollywood Walk of Fame abgelegt und einige von Davids Kollegen brachten ihre tiefe Trauer bereits in Statements zum Ausdruck. Er wurde nach Durchführung der Obduktion bereits aus Thailand zurück in die USA geflogen, damit seine Familie und Freunde von ihm Abschied nehmen können. Der 72-jährige Schauspieler war zu Beginn seiner Dreharbeiten für den Action-Streifen „Stretch“ in Thailand tot im Kleiderschrank seines Hotelzimmers aufgefunden worden, worauf sich Spekulationen über mögliche Todesursachen überschlugen. Die Landesbehörden wollen das Rätsel um den Aufsehen erregenden Tod noch auflösen. Erste Ergebnisse der Autopsie werden heute erwartet. Es würde jedoch noch auf die toxikologischen Ergebnisse gewartet und ein endgültiges Urteil könnten sich die Experten erst in einigen Wochen bilden.

*UPDATE:* Die Familie von David Carradine hat nun das FBI gebeten, bei den Ermittlungen zu helfen. Die thailändischen Behörden erklärten jedoch, noch keine Anfrage vom FBI erhalten zu haben.

*UPDATE 2:* Ein Mitarbeiter des Autopsie-Teams hat erklärt, dass David Carradine an Erstickung gestorben sei. Es wären keine weiteren auffälligen Spuren an seinem Körper gefunden worden, ausser die an seinem Hals, durch die Schlinge, die ihm die Luft nahm. Ein offizielles Statement der Gerichtsmedizin gibt es noch nicht.






Trauernde Fans legten Blumen und Kerzen auf David Carradines Stern auf dem Walk of Fame nieder


----------



## astrosfan (8 Juni 2009)

8. Juni 2009
*David Carradine - zweite Autopsie für Versicherung*


(hgm) Offenbar setzen die amerikanischen Behörden nicht all zu großes Vertrauen in ihre Kollegen aus Thailand. Es soll in den nächsten Tagen eine zweite Autopsie an dem verstorbenen Hollywoodstar David Carradine vorgenommen werden. Ende letzter Woche war David wieder in die Staaten geflogen worden. Ob die neue Obduktion das Rätsel um den bizarren Tod endgültig aufklären kann? Zumindest erhofft sich das die Versicherung, bei der David eine Lebensversicherung abgeschlossen hatte. Sollte das Ableben doch noch als Selbstmord gewertet werden, könnte es sein, dass die Summe nicht an die Familie ausgezahlt werden muss. Die Angehörigen gehen jedoch weiterhin von Mord aus. Während die thailändische Polizei darauf besteht, dass es keinerlei Anzeichen einer Fremdeinwirkung gäbe. Für sie wäre es ein Unfall. Es gäbe auch keine Beweise dafür, dass eine weitere Person im Raum gewesen sei. Unter anderem berufen sich die Ermittler dabei auf ein Überwachungsvideo des Hotelflurs und auf Befragungen der Hotelangestellten. Ein Foto, dass thailändische Medien am Wochenende pietätlos veröffentlichten und David tot hängend in der Garderobe zeigen soll, wird mittlerweile als Fälschung angesehen.






David Carradine - das Hotel in dem er starb und ein Suite - in einer ähnlichen wurde der tot gefunden.


----------

